# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Which Ron Paul book to read first?

## lexxerd

I haven't read any of Ron Paul's books but Id like to, I just don't know where to start. Which book should I read first?

----------


## freeforall

Same here.  Watching thread for suggestions.   I'm leaning towards the one about personal freedoms since that topic interests me the most.

----------


## Travlyr

_"Gold, Peace, and Prosperity"_ by Ron Paul is a good one.

----------


## harikaried

Liberty Defined talks about 50 different topics and how liberty is affected. It's an easy way to jump to something you're interested in.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/145550145X

----------


## crhoades

Revolution: a manifesto.

----------


## Revolution0918

Revolution : a manifesto, hands down

----------


## Bruno

Revolution!

----------


## TJW1976

My recommendations (in order):
1. Revolution
2. End the Fed
3. Pillars of Prosperity (One of the best books I've ever read, but better to read the Revolution first to have a good overview of Dr. Paul's message)
4. Liberty Defined

----------


## KCIndy

IF you're going to be talking to people about Ron Paul and his position on political issues, I would highly recommend starting with Liberty Defined.  This book is actually a collection of 50 essays explaining Dr. Paul's reasoned positions on just about any subject you can imagine, from abortion to the Fed to war and foreign policy.

Liberty Defined is a MUST READ if you want to thoroughly understand Dr. Paul's political positions and be able to explain them in a concise and rational way to potential Ron Paul voters who ask you, "But why does Ron Paul think that (**fill in the blank with the issue of your choice**).  Start with this one first!! 



PS - Welcome to RPF!!

----------


## Paulatized

I think Revolution is the best for a first read on Ron Paul. It is also my favorite Ron Paul book.

----------


## Paul Fan

If you enjoy reading, or want to get a better understanding of how the different freedoms fit together and are required by the Constitution, then read The Revolution. If you don't have much time and really want to know his position on a particular issue, then read Liberty Defined (50 different issues are discussed, each in its own small chapter). Ideally you would read both. After that, read End the Fed so you can understand the critical issue of monetary policy in more depth.

----------

